# 65w 29gal not enough??



## Emerc69 (Mar 28, 2008)

well im wondering if this is enough for my tank i read somewhere that CO2 could be more important factor to better growth with lower light but im worried that i shorted myself with this new 65w one bulb dual light setup... (btw its no returns) can i still get optimal or close to optimal growth with this setup?? if not what can i do to get the best growth?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 8, 2007)

You should be able to grow almost anything you want with one bulb. Growth will be slower, but plants should grow nonetheless.

I have a 2 x 65 watt setup on my 29 gallon, and growth rates are at times annoyingly fast.

You can always sell that fixture you have on ebay down the road if you aren't satisfied with it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Emerc69,

I agree with Eyebeatbadgers that 65 watts should be adequate for your 29 gallon. I have a 45 gallon (24" tall) with a 96 watt AH Supply (excellent reflector) DIY light and I can grow just about anything with 10 - 12 hours a day split period operation. I do two each 2 liter DIY CO2 which I rotate one out every 5 days for a more balanced flow. Your might want to try two each 1 liter bottles to start with. Lastly I fertilize with Flourish, Flourish Trace, and Flourish Iron (no others; no Excel) per Flourish recommendations and I have excellent growth. Hope this helps!


----------



## Emerc69 (Mar 28, 2008)

sounds good i guess does anyone kno of a replacement bulb i can get if i do want better growth? i hav a 30" Satellite do they hav higher watt bulbs or can i only us 65watt bulbs for this light fixture. i thought i saw a single cf 96w bulb at the aquariumguys site has anyone bought from there before??


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Emerc69,

Not sure if I can answer your last question or not, I do not understand your description of a "65w one bulb dual light setup". I can tell you that the answer as to if you can change the bulb to a 96w cf is probably no. Even if the pin configuration of the bulb would plug into your light fixture (which it probably would not), the ballast of your fixture is only rated for a 65 watt bulb. You might be able to go to a lower wattage, like a 55 watt, but not larger. Give the 65 watt you have a try. With DIY CO2, ferts, and adjusting the photo period you probably will do just fine. If you need to, you can always upgrade later (and sell your old light on Ebay or Craigslist) or better yet buy a bigger tank! Good luck!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Emerc69 said:


> sounds good i guess does anyone kno of a replacement bulb i can get if i do want better growth? i hav a 30" Satellite do they hav higher watt bulbs or can i only us 65watt bulbs for this light fixture. i thought i saw a single cf 96w bulb at the aquariumguys site has anyone bought from there before??


When you say dual bulb, _do you mean 50/50 (10000k/actinic) bulb?_... If so then you need to switch it out for a 6500k or 6700k, but anywhere from 5500k to 10000k will work.

You will not be able to buy a higher watt bulb for your fixture because it will not fit, too long. Bulbs only come 1 watt per foot, so the higher the wattage the longer the bulb.

For your original question... 65 watt bulb is plenty if light for a 29G tank. That gives you 2.24 wpg, actually a little more for PC bulbs. When over 2 watts you need to think about injecting C02.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Can you use a GE 9325K 55w straight pin bulb in your system? They're awesome!! I got mine for $14.20 plus shipping: http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS

It's in 24" Coralife Aqualite 1x65w system and it's excellent, or really awesome. The plants are gowing awesome and the are turning orange/red colors. Someone at GE or a team at GE really did their "homework".


----------

